# Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter



## Matthais31 (20. Aug. 2011)

Hallo
Da ich meinen Teich was gönne will da ja ohne es zu wollen 5-6 Fische eingezogen sind würde ich den teich gerne einen Filter Spendieren 
auf der such ( es soll nicht Teuer sein !) bin ich auf das Angebot von Obi gestoßen 
http://www.obi.de/decom/product/643...TA0NDAwMjBjdm5kOWRlMTUyNTY5OTk3NTM3MDMyMjk0NA..

Was haltet ihr davon mein teich hat 2500 l bis jetzt ohne Filter doch das wasser ist halt nicht klar 

taugt der was


----------



## Nori (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Fehler - sollte ne PN werden!


----------



## Matthais31 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Hallo
Und was haltet ihr da von ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390203161448&aglr=1

ein bekannte meinet das das okay klingt zumal der filter 25 l hat


----------



## Matthais31 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter oder diesen aus Ebay*

Doppelt Grrrr


----------



## fbr (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Hallo Matthais31,
zwei MAL Daumen nach unten 

Kauf Die eine Regentonne und baue dir um das Geld was vernünftiges!
Anleitungen findest Du im Forum doch einige 

Oder nimm DIESEN https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32943 und Du brauchst ihn nur 1x im Jahr einigen.
Wobei auch einer/zwei reichen würde


----------



## Matthais31 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Hallo
Danke für die Antwort doch die sind ein wenig zu Groß für meinen teich (der hat ja nur 2500l


----------



## fbr (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Großer Filter wenig Wartung, kleiner Filter viel Wartung.
Vielleicht wächst er ja noch


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*



fbr schrieb:


> Großer Filter wenig Wartung, kleiner Filter viel Wartung.


Nun, ganz unkommentiert kann man das so auch nicht stehen lassen.
Man muss ja auch immer den Teich an sich, die örtlichen Möglichkeiten und viele andere Dinge in die Betrachtung einbeziehen. 
Ebenso sind die jeweiligen persönlichen Erfahrungen und der Geldbeutel bei der Meinungsbildung nicht zu vernachlässigen...  

Ich habe mir einige Beiträge von Matthias angeschaut.
Bei seiner Teichgröße und ohne Bodenablauf würde sich ein "O...e Filtomatic 6000 CWS Teichfilter" anbieten. 
Leider muss man hier am Anfang etwas tiefer in die gebeutelte Tasche greifen, aber der Wartungsaufwand tendiert im Einsatz gegen Null. Der große Vorteil ist hier der temparaturabhängige automatische Schlammaustrag. Dadurch kann der Filter ohne manuelle Reinigung das ganze Jahr durchlaufen und die Abbauprodukte (die Grundlage der nächsten Algenpopulation) werden ohne eigenes Zutun entsorgt. Selbst wenn sich der Filter zusetzt, ist dessen Reinigung in ein paar Minuten erledigt. Klingt nach Werbung, ist aber tatsächlich so.

Da ich vor 15 Jahren leider auch keinen Bodenablauf eingebaut hatte und in der näheren Umgebung des Teiches auch kein Platz zum Verstecken einer großen Filteranlage ist, habe ich mich viele Jahre mit einem Billigfilter und dessen aufwändiger Reinigung herum geärgert. Seit diesem Frühjahr habe ich so ein Filtomat im Einsatz und kann bisher nur positive Erfahrungen berichten. 
Sieh dazu auch den Filtomatic - Erfahrungsberichts - Thread.

Matthias:
Die Frage ist eher, wo kommt nun plötzlich der Strom her?
In einem anderem Thread hast Du noch gesagt, dass Du dort keinen Stromanschluss zur Verfügung hast...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Stoer (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Also wenn Fertigfilter, dann würde ich immer zu O...se tendieren !


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Ich würde sagen: 
Wenn es Fertigfilter mit Gimmcks sein soll - dann Oase.
Wenn es ein normaler Fertigfilter sein soll gibt es Alternativen zum Bruchteil des O...e-Preises.

Ich weiss ja nicht was der TE investieren will:
Für die Sachen die er sich oben bisher so rausgesucht hat bekommt er von O...e die formschöne Hochglanzverpackung!

Gruß Nori


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was der TE investieren will:
> Für die Sachen die er sich oben bisher so rausgesucht hat bekommt er von O...e die formschöne Hochglanzverpackung!



Das ist das Problem. 
Machst Du es billig, dann hast Du viel Arbeit und ärgerst Dich herum - und kaufst nochmal.
(Die erste Auswahl: Da macht schon der Behälter einen schwächelnden Eindruck. Bei der zweiten Auswahl würde ich mich mächtig auf die Algenmagnete für den 'gemeinen Gartenteich' freuen...    )

Aber es ist doch so, dass letztendlich jeder für sich nach seinem Teich und seinen vorhandenen Möglichkeiten (auch finanziell) entscheiden muss. Im Forum kann man nur Hinweise geben und von Erfahrungen berichten.

Ich würde an Matthias Stelle zwei Wege gehen:
Entweder absoluter Billigstfilter mit der dazugehörigen Billigstpumpe um überhaupt eine Filterung zu ermöglichen. 
Weg Nummer 2 würde bedeuten, dass man die angebotenen Produkte von 'all inclusive' absteigend durcharbeitet. Kriterien wären dann die Funktionsweise an sich, Aufbau, Qualität und nicht zuletzt die Wartungsfreundlichkeit und Garantie. Irgendwo bleibt man dann hängen und kennt die Vor- und Nachteile des oder der 'Auserwählten'...



Gruß Carsten 

PS:
Ich bin mit den 'Gimmicks' der Schmutzpumpe und der simplen Reinigung außerordentlich zufrieden, obwohl mir beim Einkauf die Tränen gekommen sind.  
Das erspart einem unheimlich viel Arbeit und Zeit, zumindest mir.
Und: Ja, ich habe für diese gewonnene Freizeit bei oben genannter Firma bezahlt.  

Wobei man für arbeitserleichternde Gimmicks bei allen anderen Filtersystemen auch zuzahlen muss und sei es durch die Größe der Anlage und den damit verbundenen Aufwand zum Verstecken o.ä. 
Oder man betrachtet Filterreinigung als Hobby.


----------



## Matthais31 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*



DbSam schrieb:


> Nun, ganz unkommentiert kann man das so auch nicht stehen lassen.
> Man muss ja auch immer den Teich an sich, die örtlichen Möglichkeiten und viele andere Dinge in die Betrachtung einbeziehen.
> Ebenso sind die jeweiligen persönlichen Erfahrungen und der Geldbeutel bei der Meinungsbildung nicht zu vernachlässigen...
> 
> ...



Habe mit der Vermietterrin geredet und ein kabel durch die Kellerwand gebohrt 
somit sin 220 v kein problem


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Hallo Matthias,

dann ist ja das erste Problem geklärt, da bleibt nun 'nur' noch das Filterproblem übrig.
Ich kann Dir aus meiner Sicht leider keinen anderen wirklich sinnvollen Tipp geben, da alle anderen kleinen Systeme für einen 3 cbm Teich bei meiner Suche aus den weiter oben genannten Gründen durchgefallen sind.

Wenn Dir das Ding doch zu teuer sein sollte, vielleicht hat ein anderer Miniteichler einen guten und preiswerteren Tipp für Dich parat.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Matthais31 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Okay das ist ales billig mist habe ich verstanden 
was haltet ihr dann von diesem angebot ist Oase
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Oase-BioSmar...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item4aae0943de


----------



## Nori (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Hallo Matthias,
der Unterschied zu deinen ersten Vorschlägen - jetzt hat das "Spielzeug" einen anderen Namen.
Wie schon gesagt: Oase hat seine Berechtigung wegen seiner guten Pumpen und seiner "gimmickbehafteten Filter" - siehe oben Filtomatic - blabla.
Wenn du einen normalen Filter willst, dann kannst du auch auf meine Empfehlung zurückgreifen - da steht zwar nicht O...e drauf, der ist aber mit Sicherheit diesem Biosmart-Schuhkarton um Welten voraus und kostet mit einer vernünftigen 4000-er Pumpe (keiner 1500-er Zimmerbrunnenpumpe) auch nicht mehr - und zu 7 Watt UVC brauch ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen - da haben viele Leute am Aquarium größere Geräte hängen ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Benseoo7 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Hallo,
wenn ich immer lesen muß, dass Oase zu teuer ist, vertehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Natülich ist der ein oder andere immer darauf bedacht Neues zu kaufen. Man hat aber im www ( Internet ) sehr große Chancen etwas gutes Gebrauchtes ( günstig ) zu finden. Ich selber habe für meinen gut laufenden Teich fast alles nur gebrauchte Filtermedien am laufen. Pumpen als Austellungstück ( also alles mit Garantie ), Filter und Skimmer von Teichauflösung. Es gibt immer Leute, die sehr gepflegtes Zubehör fast verschenken, damit andere Leute auch spaß am Teich haben. Ich kann nur empfehlen Zeit zu investieren und im Netzt zu schauen. 


MfG

Ben


----------



## Matthais31 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Hallo Leute
Habe gestern im Baumarkt ein Ausstellungs stück mit einer Oase Pumpe Aquarius 2500 aber mit T.i.p Filer+ UVC gekauft war neu und ohne verpackung und die Frau kannte sich auch nicht aus 
Im anderen Baumarkt wollen sie für das Set 198 Euro
hier der link
http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_wdf15000.php
Für 50 Euro habe ich es erstanden da sie nur einen Preis für die Pumpe finden konnte  (die hatte einen normal preis von 99 Euro ) also Filer Gratis 
Mal Sehen wie Gut das ding ist in der Anleitung steht mit Klarwassergarantie 
Diese woche baue ich es auf und dann Schauen wir mal


----------



## Nori (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Ist auf alle Fälle besser als deine ersten Ideen.
Der Preis ist nat. super, vielleicht kann man auch noch etwas modifizieren (evtl. diese helle Schale mit einem Edelstahlsieb ausstatten???).
ABER: bei der Pumpe hast dir keinen Gefallen getan - 3800 lit/Std. Förderleistung und 78 Watt Verbrauch - na SERVUS!
Ich hatte dir ne 4300-er empfohlen, die die Hälfte verbraucht.
Jetzt rechen dir mal den Mehrverbrauch und die entstehenden Mehrkosten aus....


Gruß Nori


----------



## Matthais31 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Die Pumpe hat 2500 l /h und 40 W wie kommst du auf 75 W bei 3500 l ?
Die Orginal Pumpe die beim Tip Set eigendlich dabei war Fehlte war nicht auf zu finden ( Zum Glück) da hat sie einen von den Oase Ausstellungs pumpen genommen die sie schon einen weile Liegen hatten und selten Verkauft haben


----------



## Nori (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Halllo Matthias,
hellsehen kann ich leider nicht.
Dein Link oben besagt "Motor 75 Watt" was auf eine Pumpe mit 75 Watt schliessen lässt.
Im Fall deines Teiches mit 2500 Litern ist die 2500-er Pumpe wahrscheinlich ausreichend (wenn nicht gerade noch wesentlich Förderhöhe zu bewältigen ist) - also Schnäppli gmacht und gut!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Matthais31 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

Stand doch im Text ;-)) 
Sonst Hätte ich mich nicht So Gefreut über das Schnäppchen

Förderhöhe nur aus dem teich und dann die  50 cm bis in den Filter ( Sofern ich hin nicht noch ein Stück eingrabe ) habe gesehen das das einige von Euch machen 
Ja war ein Super Preis  so wie bei der Teichfolie da waren die auch zu Arbeitseifrig zu messen wiefiel m2 es sind


----------



## Matthais31 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was Haltet ihr vom Heissner SMARTLINE Außenfilter*

So Filter Läuft seit dieser woche und wie es aussieht macht er seinen Arbeit gut 
das wasser wird von tag zu tag Klarer
Im Rieselfilter ( nach den Mattenfilter in dem die Igel sind würde ich gerne Lava Granutal zur aufnahme von Phosphat einfüllen geht das ?
Zur Zeit ist es so 
UVC dann Filtermatten ( 3 Stück Übereinander mit Abstandhaltern (Grob-fein-fein)) Rielselfläche zur Belüfutung in Zweite Kammer in der sind die Igel von da geht es zum teich


----------

